

Ask HN: Lisp development for Android? - BerislavLopac

Does anyone have some experience with using Lisp for software development on Android? I guess Clojure is always an option, but what are the alternatives?
======
hga
Here's an HN discussion from a month ago on the general topic:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1217845>

A Scheme running on top of Dalvik or on the "bare metal" (if that's allowed)
strikes me as probably the best bet for now.

------
Zak
I have no experience, but I believe Kawa Scheme was the first Lisp to
demonstrate the ability to run on Android.

